# Touchstone won't charge touchpad



## brokensocialsteve (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi there.

I've just bought a touchstone and it seemed to be working fine.

I shut down the touchpad and left it on the touchstone, when I came back it was completely dead. I managed to get it back on charging through using a usb cable attached to the touchstone AC adapter but now when I stick my touchpad on the touchstone it doesn't charge. Even when booted into webOS.

Any ideas?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

brokensocialsteve said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I've just bought a touchstone and it seemed to be working fine.
> 
> ...


Do you have a protective case on your TouchPad? If it is not the official HP case, then you will need to remove to charge on the TouchStone. If it is the official case, I understand that positioning on the Touchstone is touchy. You can check the charge rate by starting the terminal emulator app and typing in the following:

First type su and tap enter. If asked for super user permission, allow it.
Now type, cat /sys/power/charger/currentlimit and tap enter (there is a space between cat and /sys)
When your TP is plugged into the wall charger you should get a reading of 2000mA
On the TouchStone it should read 700mA
Plugged into a computer or a non-HP charger, it will read 500mA


----------



## brokensocialsteve (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

It's just started working! I can't explain why but it is. I've not done anything different that I can see and the case is still on it.

Very strange!


----------



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

brokensocialsteve said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> It's just started working! I can't explain why but it is. I've not done anything different that I can see and the case is still on it.
> 
> Very strange!


From my experiences with mine, every once in a while I'll place it just off-center enough that it will start charging, but will then rock off enough when I let go that it will stop... possibly what happened here?


----------



## brokensocialsteve (Sep 9, 2011)

Hmmmm,

Had more issues. Looks like if I flex the TP and mess with the sides it starts to work. Looks like an actual hardware issue with my TP.


----------

